# Debian Asus x470 Prime Treiber problem



## syslog (21. Juli 2018)

Hallo an Alle,

ich habe seit kurzer Zeit den Ryzen 2700x mit dem Asus Prime Pro und unter Win 10 funktioniert alles.
Nun habe ich auf einer anderen Festplatte Debian installiert und wollte dann über ntfs-3g Daten von meinem USB (NTFS) Stick laden.
Im Terminal wen ich den USB Stick mounte, springt er von jedem USB-Port und bringt eine Fehlermeldung mit einer Zahl und USB Kabel brocken.
Das drüfte ein Treiber-Problem sein, jedoch konnte ich keine entsprechende finden und leider brachte auch google keine Ergebnisse.
vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe im voraus.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2018)

Kannst du den Stick nicht einfach im Dateimanager mounten?


----------



## syslog (21. Juli 2018)

Nein leider nicht, irgendwie kann er den USB Stick nicht einbinden.
Es kommen immer die Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2018)

Schon mal einen anderen Stick probiert?

Wird der Stick unter lsusb angezeigt?


----------



## syslog (21. Juli 2018)

Mit 4 verschiedenen USB Sticks und mit lsusb wird er nicht angezeigt.
Wen ich den USb Stick einstecke, sieht man im Terminal wie er ersucht den zu mounten.
Es kommen dann aber Fehlermeldung ähnlich wie: 11112 USB Kabel brocken, dabei sprint er auch von USB-Port zu USB-Port bis er alle durch hat.
Unter Win 10 funktionieren alle USB-Ports und auch USB-Sticks.
Deshalb glaube ich auch das es ein Treiber Problem ist.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2018)

Die USB-Treiber sind normalerweise im Kernel mit drin. Welchen Kernel hast du denn drauf?


----------



## syslog (21. Juli 2018)

Kernel 4.15 vermute mal aktuell von der Debian ISO die ich vor 4 Tagen heruntergeladen habe


----------



## DKK007 (21. Juli 2018)

Wie sieht es denn mit anderen Geräten wie Maus und Tastatur aus? 

Hast du schon sowohl die Ports hinten, als auch die am Gehäuse probiert?


----------



## syslog (21. Juli 2018)

sorry war bis jetzt weg.
Tastatur und Maus gehen und ich habe die USB-Ports sowohl vom Gehäuse vorne als auch die ganzen hinten versucht.
Das kommische ist ja er geht ja von USB zu USB, jedoch bringt bei jedem eine Fehlermeldung.
Und ich habe auch die USB-Maus abgezogen und dort die USB-Sticks eingestegt und es kamen die selben Fehlermeldungen.
Die USB Sticks (Lexar, Scandisk,Verbatim und 1 unbekannter, war ein Werbegeschenk) laufen unter meiner Intel Workstation unter Proxmox ohne probleme.
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe DKK007.


----------



## syslog (22. Juli 2018)

DKK007 problem hat sich gelöst, nach einer neu Installation.
Jetzt erkennt er alle USB Ports und USB Sticks, was das nun genau war keine Ahnung.
Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juli 2018)

Schön, dass es doch noch geklappt hat.


----------

